# Good Rescue Central FL



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Contact your dog''s breeder.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

If you do not have a contractual obligation to return your pup to the breeder try reaching out to this organization.

https://www.grrmf.org/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you don't have a contract with your Breeder, contact the GR Rescue you are the closest to, they each have an area they serve. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


Florida
Coastal Golden Retriever Rescue of Florida
Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue
Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Rescue in Naples
Golden Rescue South Florida
Golden Retrievals
Golden Retriever Emergency Assistance Team of Northeast Florida Inc. (G.R.E.A.T.)
Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid-Florida
Golden Retriever Rescue of Southwest Florida, Inc.
Gulf Coast Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Joshua's House for Golden Rescue


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Even if you do not have a contract with the breeder, if you purchased your dog from a good breeder - you should talk to them first before placing a dog with a rescue or somebody else. If a good breeder, they would support you. Many cases with young dogs especially - you probably would get money back, no questions asked.

Personally speaking - my older dog has multiple people (including his breeder) who would take him in a heartbeat. Puppies never forget their breeders (their first owners), and Bertie especially will go weaving through crowds to visit his breeders if they are around. In his case, he has multiple breeders behind him and each one, he remembers. The one especially, every time he sees her sitting down somewhere he's pulling over to wedge his head under her arm to demand hugs and attention from her. The other breeder - she's one of a few people that gets him doing a "smile" for her (what he does when very excited and happy to see somebody - ears and cheeks slightly winged out and squinting his eyes). I personally trust they would take care of him and place him in a good home if it came to that. Other pup is the same way. He's seen his breeder twice since I brought him home - and both times he went completely nuts greeting her. He goes nuts for anyone and everyone, but it was different with her. He remembers her. 

So anyway, my point is if you got your pup from a good breeder - they should be involved or aware of what's going on.


----------

